# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Антируткиты  >  Тоже про AVZ. Проблемы с удалением файла

## romantik

Здравствуйте.

Возникла проблема на одной из страниц форума, при открытии выскакивало предупреждение о фишинг атаке от Касперского( только на одной начальной странице, в других браузерах тоже.. У меня FIREFOX)
Пропустила через Касперского эффекта нет. Поставила AVZ ( по совеу друзей) почистила один диск С - проблема исчезла(Вернее не то чтобы проблема совсем исчезла, а не появляется предупредительное окно Касперского, как было, но в строке состояния при открытии той  страницы  видно, как попеременно меняются адреса каких-то других, но потом в конце появляется нужный мне) 
    Но , во -первых из протокола так и не поняла что это было. В просмотре протокола   стоят три файла ,которые надо удалить. Отмечаю их, жму удалить, говорят надо перезагрузку сделать. Жму ОК. Ничего не происходит. Перезагружаю комп сама, снова включаю AVZ, все повторяется.
Посмотрела в папке drivers что это за файлы написано , что от Касперского, может их и не надо удалять?

Потом  быстренько проверила диск Е, появляются те же 3 файла.
Я запуталась  :Shocked:  Куда еще нажимать, помогите , плиз. (предупреждаю я -чайник, мне надо на пальцах объяснять)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## PavelA

Все ваши три  врага от Касперского, трогать их не следует.

----------


## romantik

Ага, спасибо. Значит хорошо , что я не переусердствовала сверх меры. А как быть с моей проблемой 


> но в строке состояния при открытии той страницы видно, как попеременно меняются адреса каких-то других, но потом в конце появляется нужный мне)


считать её решенной или все же есть повод для беспокойства. И как в других случаях поступать , если пишут , что надо перезагрузку сделать? Самой  или автоматически должно быть?

----------


## PavelA

> Возникла проблема на одной из страниц форума,


На этом форуме это происходило?

----------


## romantik

Да нет, на другом. Я там говорила о проблеме, админ говорит все проверил и у других такого нет, он же и посоветовал AVZ

----------


## PavelA

Адрес форума, если не секрет, пришлите, м.б. тогда и расскажем в чем проблема.

----------


## romantik

http://cg-warrior.com/index.php  вот адрес той самой страницы, на других все нормально. Так вот пока она открывается выскакивают в строке состояния (записать успела) vadweb.ru, dzinchtown...< gromoboi.ru и еще парочка просто с набором букв и цифр.
Может я все-таки из касперского что-то удалила, что он не сообщает мне больше?

----------


## antanta

*romantik*, +5 за внимательность. В общем случае - нормальное явление. 
Некоторым владельцам интернет-ресурсов интересно знать, каким ветром одинокого сёрфера занесло на его скромный сайтик. Иногда Вы попадаете на нужный Вам ресурс кагбэ по прямой ссылке, а на самом деле нет, и отслеживается вся цепочка. В итоге владелец целевого ресурса знает, кого благодарить за то, что Вас послали по  нужному адресу.

----------

